# Press Release: Dish Network Expands National HD Line-Up



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*DISH NETWORK EXPANDS NATIONAL HD LINE-UP​*
*Englewood, Colo., April 18, 2008 *- DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today launched CNN HD, SCI FI HD and USA HD.

"As previously announced, our plans to enhance our HD programming line-up this spring remain on track," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network®. "We continue our HD rollout to reach our year-end goal of 100 local HD markets and 100 national HD channels."

The new high definition channels are available to DISH Network customers who subscribe to AT100 and Essentials HD or higher. CNN HD is available on channel 200 HD; SCI FI HD is available on channel 122 HD; and USA HD is available on 105 HD.

In order to view HD programming, DISH Network customers can upgrade to a dishHD receiver like the award-winning ViP722™. The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms, one in HD and one in standard definition. The ViP722 can record up to 55 hours of HD and up to 350 hours of standard definition programming and allows customers to pause, rewind and fast forward TV.

Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR and free installation (a $49.99 value).

For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings or DVR technology, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.

# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.78 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction, which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Discussions ongoing:

USA/SciFi HD *** Available ***

CNN HD Live on Dish Network


----------

